# Oris Aquis Date 39.5 vs 43.5mm?



## Zest

Hi guys,

I'm buying my first real watch and I have opted for Oris Aquis Date (blue dial). I've attached the picture. 

My wrist size is 17cm and I'm wondering which size I should go for, 39.5mm vs 43.5mm? I live in remote Australia so unfortunately I can't try them out, I'll have to buy the watch online. 

Thanks guys 🙂


----------



## Zest

My apologies, small correction - my wrist size is 16.7mm.


----------



## mikem2277

Hello Zest, I think you meant 16.7CM if so and I have my unit converter app correct you have a 6.5" wrist. I have had two 43mm gen 1 Aquis on rubber, one 40mm Gen 1 on bracelet, my current 43.5 Aquis source of life on bracelet and just sold my 39.5 aquis on rubber cause I miss the wrist presence of the 43.5mm. I have a 6.75"/7" wrist and if I'm being honest I have struggled with the right size aquis. The 43.mm or my current 43.5mm at times feels to big up close but when looking from far gives much better perspective and the larger aquis looks better. The 39.5mm Aquis I just sold at times felt to small so I sold it. I kind of wish I had tried the 39.5mm on bracelet as I think it would have made a difference. If you cant go to an AD and feel them in person the next best thing is to buy both sizes and see what you like better. I have also learned with the aquis that having both the rubber strap and bracelet is the perfect setup but its expensive.


----------



## NC_Hager626

With a 16.5 cm wrist size, I would go with the 39.5mm. The 39.5 has a 46.1mm from lug-to-lug width, while the 43.5mm has a lug-to-lug with around 50mm.


----------



## sticky

Traditionally Oris divers wear small so I reckon that you could go for either and be quite happy. Back in the day Oris did a 40mm Aquis and a lot of people with small wrists bought it but later complained that it felt a bit small on them. Just FYI here's my full size Aquis on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Zest

Thanks very much guys, appreciate your comments and pictures. 

Would anyone by any chance have a picture of 39.5 or 43.5mm watch on 16.7cm wrist?


----------



## Viper98912

The lug to lug on the Oris Aquis series is fairly small, and overall the 43.5mm wears well even on smaller wrists, IF that is your style (you like larger watches). If you prefer smaller, or "classic" looking, then definitely go with the smaller.

I chose the 43.5 and love it, fits perfectly


----------



## Zest

Viper98912 said:


> The lug to lug on the Oris Aquis series is fairly small, and overall the 43.5mm wears well even on smaller wrists, IF that is your style (you like larger watches). If you prefer smaller, or "classic" looking, then definitely go with the smaller.
> 
> I chose the 43.5 and love it, fits perfectly


Thanks mate. What's your wrist size?


----------



## cruze1

The gen 2 Aquis was slimmed down a bit in the lugs and bracelet so I think you're do well with a 43.5 mm version. The original Gray Dial Tungsten Aquis on bracelet is my daily wear piece and I love it. Probably my favorite dive watch of all time and one that I'll keep forever.

Long time lurker here.....decided I should finally start posting after being a forum member for years


----------



## mplsabdullah

I %1000 say go with the 43mm. As others mentioned the lug to lug length, case design ect. make them wear smaller. As I've mentioned various times around here in my opinion the dimensions of the 40mm version just don't work nearly as well as they do for the 43mm. Its too stubby. I normally wear (and have had plenty of) 40mm divers so I was excited when the 40mm Aquis was being brought back however when I tried it on I was let down.

Looks and wears slightly smaller then what appears in the pic








Not sure why my pic is going sideways.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Zest said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm buying my first real watch and I have opted for Oris Aquis Date (blue dial). I've attached the picture.
> 
> My wrist size is 17cm and I'm wondering which size I should go for, 39.5mm vs 43.5mm? I live in remote Australia so unfortunately I can't try them out, I'll have to buy the watch online.
> 
> Thanks guys ��


I posted this on another similar thread which may provide you with an answer to your question about the sizing of the Aquis 43.5mm on an approx. 17 cm wrist.

https://watchclicker.com/2018/11/19/case-dimensions/


----------



## dorningarts

I have 6.5 wrists, and tried on the 43.5, too big, I bought the 39.5, fits like a dream!


----------



## Tomc1944

Love mine with the orange markers.


----------



## JoeArizona

dorningarts said:


> View attachment 14576463
> I have 6.5 wrists, and tried on the 43.5, too big, I bought the 39.5, fits like a dream!


That's a great fit. I opted for the 39.5 for my 6.5 wrist also.


----------



## Robin11

Finally managed to try out the Oris Aquis today, both the 39.5mm and 43.5mm... even on my 5.75 inch wrist, the 43.5mm one works without any noticeable overhang of the lugs surprisingly, seemingly due to the lugs appearing very short as well as curving down quite aggressively... so both sizes would have very good fit in my opinion no matter what your wrist size is

I guess it comes down to personal preference, whether one likes to look down at a bigger or smaller looking watch


----------



## chelseacjd

39.5mm is a lovely size on my roughly 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## chelseacjd

View attachment 14934987


39.5mm is a lovely size on my roughly 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ChronoSage

Really depend on your overall fashion I guess. 43.5mm Aquis can be managed on my 16cm wrist but I would probably have it to go with hip hop or street style baggy outfits as it does look quite chunky on the wrist. 39.5mm ones can be worn with more smart and casual everyday wears...


----------



## jarettlee

I just recently picked up the 39.5 Aquis in green...love it and think it fits excellent for a 7.25" wrist. Smaller and comfortable but still provides plenty of weight and wrist presence.


----------



## Oris1977

Buy the new 41.5 MM. I just got mine and love it. It’s the perfect size for my 7” wrist. It wears more like a 40 MM as others have mentioned the lug design gives it a smaller look.


----------



## WestleyMark

I'd go for the smaller one unless you particularly like larger watches.


----------



## jamsie

I tend to wear 41MM and above, you adjust overtime to smaller or larger pieces. So long as it slides under a shirt/jacket cuff, it wears well for me. Pics below of the Clean Ocean 39.5MM and the 43.5MM to compare. You can see a close up wrist shot, and the 39.5MM looks just fine, standing at a distance in front of a mirror was another story.


----------

